# whats the best settin for the gains on the 1502



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

whats the best settin for the gains on the 1502 iv got it powerin two 15in audiopipes rms of 500watt peak of 1000watts each in 3cubic

boxs with twin Dayton Audio RSS390-PR 15" Aluminum Cone Passive Radiators my source is a outlaw audio 976 with the sub out set at 

6plus dbs ...some things sound great some no so iv currently got the gains set at 50% with the dsp hipass at 40hz

so any advice would be helpful


----------

